# NecroBones 2011



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The NecroBones display is up! What a late start this year. I usually try to have some new props each year, but this time we only had time to add a few subtle details.

I'll be making some tweaks to the lighting and the like tonight, and add more pictures later. But here's the start:

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2011.html


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

sweet! I really like the tree


----------



## Demonique (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome! I love it, especially in light of the fact you are really restricted with space


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

gives me some good ideas!
good job! lighting looks great


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the tree! Nice work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

If I were a kid, going to your house would have made my Halloween. Nice layout. The third pic is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think one of the best things about having to work with limited space as you do is that it forces you to concentrate on a few key pieces and the important smaller details. This is a beautiful little display.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome! I'm always complaining that I don't have enough room or storage. That's a great graveyard scene for the space you have!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like what you've done with the small space you have. Nice job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've always loved your perfect use of a small space. You created a creepy atmosphere with some well made, well placed props and some excellent lighting. Really top notch!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful small space display.....top notch!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Your Haunted Tree prop is great!
So is the rest of your Halloween display!


----------

